# Lots of piranha pictures



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*www.raubwelse.de*

Just wanted to share this with y'all: enjoy


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice one Juda!

we so need our own, more informative and better version


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, we do!!!
What about you start collecting funky piranha's (whip out that plastic, boy







) and I'll start creating some webpages, ok?
Sounds fair, doesn't it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yup, we do!!!
> What about you start collecting funky piranha's (whip out that plastic, boy
> 
> 
> ...


 I already have some very funky piranhas, and only my arms are made of plastic.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Great pictures!

I like that little shoal of brandti


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You noticed those unknown species (well, to me they were, like S. Nigricans)
And those S. Humeralis looked just like juvenile S. Manueli (aka. Green Tiger Piranha)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to piranha pictures.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Most of those ID's are wrong LOL. But nice pics!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmmm S.Brandtii coexisting in one tank? and that Humeralis is awesome i want one of those!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> Most of those ID's are wrong LOL. But nice pics!


 Well, elaborate us


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice pics.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

those brandti are spilos.


----------

